# جدول رائع للوحـــدات والتحـــويــــلات



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرفق لاحلى واغلى مهندسين اعزائى اعضاء المنتدى الاول فى الشرق الاوسط جدول جميل للوحدات والتحويلات ارجو ان يفيدكم جميعا لكم خالص تحياتى​


----------



## 000403 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## قاسم سلحب (30 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا الجدول


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (30 أبريل 2008)

مجهود متميز بارك الله فيك على جهودك الجباره


----------



## م علي الربيعي (1 مايو 2008)

مشكووووور اخوي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور حبيبي والله يبارك بيك على هذا الجهد لخدمة زملائك ... تحياتي الك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم
هل من الممكن اعداد فريق عمل بين اكثر من عضو لعمل موضوع واحد مميز سؤال يطرح نفسة


----------



## amr fathy (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## طلال شعبان (15 مايو 2008)

مشكور واتمنى ان يقع اختيارك من المميزين بالربع الثانى ان شاء الله ياخى ابرهيم.


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخ أبراهيم


----------



## ahmed morshidy (15 مايو 2008)

جدول رائع اخى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جنرال تك (16 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر اخي الفاضل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المنيني (17 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااالك.


----------



## ابو خليل طه (17 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا الجدول


----------



## آغاميلاد (17 مايو 2008)

المؤمن كالغيث اينما وقع نفع ولانزكى على الله احد شكرا يا اخى ابراهيم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 مايو 2008)

آغاميلاد قال:


> المؤمن كالغيث اينما وقع نفع ولانزكى على الله احد شكرا يا اخى ابراهيم


 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a-scorpion (21 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ... 

الله يجزيك الخير ..


----------



## azizmousa (21 مايو 2008)

مشكور - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (22 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخى ونرجو المزيد


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (22 مايو 2008)

و الله ما اعرف شلون اشكركم لكن اقول جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ مصطفى 
يازين ما شكرت


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنجل_007_909 (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد العسيلي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا خيراً*​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيكم اخوانى ( خالد العسيلي ,أنجل_007_909 ,مهندسة مواقع ,ياسر حسن )

مشكور على الردود الرائعه


----------



## خالد العسيلي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي م . ابراهيم 

جزاك الله خير و بارك بك و بعلمك ونفعك به ونفعنا به ........ اللهم آمين .


----------



## alaa_84 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد بلعيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير جدول مفيد جدا


----------



## جوجة دانية (16 يناير 2009)

عاجزيييييييييييييييييييييين عن الشكر والتقدير


----------



## زاد أحمد (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على الجدول الرائع .


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (24 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة ونرجو المذيد


----------



## جاد الكريم (6 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mody2006oo7 (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكوريين ياباشا على الجدول


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرررااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## محمدكاجا (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## elomda_5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## eng - mahmoud (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## مستريورك (11 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## salih9 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

احسنت بارك الله فيك


----------

